# Large resolution



## joplass (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a brand new installation of 12.0-RELEASE.  My resolution is too large for my screen.  In a previous installation I installed the nvidia driver to have a decent resolution. Is there a way to change that resolution using the base video driver which I think is mesa?  

Thank you,


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 24, 2019)

joplass said:


> Is there a way to change that resolution ...



See handbook chapter 5.4.6 Monitors.


----------



## Minbari (Aug 24, 2019)

joplass said:


> Is there a way to change that resolution using the base video driver which I think is mesa?
> 
> Thank you,


xrandr ()


----------



## joplass (Aug 24, 2019)

GRRR thanks guys.  I have a bigger problem, I can't reach the internet even though "ifconfig" looks good.  Maybe NIC trouble. 

Thanks again.


----------



## joplass (Aug 25, 2019)

I guess I have to install the nvidia driver.  I wanted to use vesa only. I did all I could following that page but still have a large resolution. 

I created a vesa-driver.conf file and use xrandr but to no avail. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2019)

joplass said:


> and use xrandr but to no avail.


Didn't you get any changes at all executing e.g.  `xrandr --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60` (modify accordingly to the output of `xrandr`)?


----------



## joplass (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes, I did.  My screen is 1920x1200.  I am insisting on using the vesa driver because on another post with another installation I wanted to use hibernate/resume and I was told it is a no-no with nvidia drivers.  

I will try again.  On a side note tho, when I ran 
	
	



```
xrandr
```
 a resolution of 1920x1200 did not show up.  

I created the vesa-driver.conf file based on the handbook chapter you suggested above.


----------



## Minbari (Aug 27, 2019)

joplass said:


> Yes, I did.  My screen is 1920x1200.  I am insisting on using the vesa driver because on another post with another installation I wanted to use hibernate/resume and I was told it is a no-no with nvidia drivers.
> 
> I will try again.  On a side note tho, when I ran
> 
> ...


If your resolution it's not shown by xrandr, it means that vesa can't find it for your video card. What type of CPU you have? Most modern Intel CPUs have an IGPs(integrated graphics processor), even AMD it's having some integrated video graphics (APU).


----------



## joplass (Aug 27, 2019)

nvidia GeForce 8600GT.  My onboard intel card died long ago.


----------

